# Calf Manna?



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

it is an all stock vitamin mineral supplement similar to a ration balancer but it is not balanced to an species... it would be cheaper and healthier to get a ration balancer like Kent's Horsego32,Purina's Enrich32, Triple Crown's TC30% 

the calf manna also has a fairly high NSC


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought Calf Manna was a brand not a product...like I use Calf Manna Opti-Zyme a probiotic. What else is on the bag?


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Peggysue said:


> it is an all stock vitamin mineral supplement similar to a ration balancer but it is not balanced to an species... it would be cheaper and healthier to get a ration balancer like Kent's Horsego32,Purina's Enrich32, Triple Crown's TC30%
> 
> the calf manna also has a fairly high NSC


Yeah, I was concerned about that...I usually prefer Kent feeds, and they're super easy to get around where I live. Does the Horsego32 have the flaxseed, also? I am having the hardest time finding flaxseed by itself...people in the feed stores look at me like I'm a buffoon when I ask for it. 



hotreddun said:


> I thought Calf Manna was a brand not a product...like I use Calf Manna Opti-Zyme a probiotic. What else is on the bag?


Good question...it's the one that PeggySue is referring to ^. It's just the allstock one, a ration balancer (sorry, don't have the bag in front of me).


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Manna Pro is the company( Horse Digestive Supplements-Horse vitamins-Horse Mineral Supplements ) ... they build MOST of their stuff off ofthe orginal calf manna supplement


My horses don't NEED anything more for shine on the Horsego32... 

Tell your feed store Linseed  have them to check thier suppliers...


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Peggysue said:


> Manna Pro is the company( Horse Digestive Supplements-Horse vitamins-Horse Mineral Supplements ) ... they build MOST of their stuff off ofthe orginal calf manna supplement
> 
> 
> My horses don't NEED anything more for shine on the Horsego32...
> ...


Oh, the flaxseed was for muscle-building rather than shine...her weight is up to a pretty decent level, but I'm still working on more muscle-tone. I should have specified...

LoL, good point about calling it Linseed. I'll try that. Maybe they just didn't know what I was talking about. A lot of places will special order feed.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

the flax won't do much for muscle what you need is quality protien/amino acid profile like a ration balancer will give you 

All the horses in these photos have been on a ration balancer and had all winter off.... well you are in IN you know what our weather is like 

The bay is my mare Sassy she is 8 and a small built mare
The Dunskin(buckskin) is Moosa he is a 4yo gelding 
the red roan is 7 and HUGE 
the dun is Ransome my boarders horse been with me since late decemeber
Horse Pictures


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww, they're adorable. They look good, too...not too fat, with some tone. 

Do you happen to know about how much of the Kent has to be fed per day?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

1lb per day


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

If they give you any trouble about getting it tell them to call and order it ... mine is $24 for 50lbs so less then 50 cents a day, I did add alfalfa pellets over the winter just to make ME feel better LOL I always feel like they should be getting MORE ...


----------



## crazymanda (Apr 19, 2009)

Calf Manna(the powder milk replacer) is great for adding weight when it's added to the horse's daily grain because it has a lot of protein and fat but if you just need to add muscle I'd recommend a good daily exercise regiment. Hill work and long, slow distances is great for adding muscle. When I wanted to bulk up my halter mare's hindquarters we were jogging a half mile followed by a nice easy lope for a quarter of a mile 2-3 times a week and then hill work 1-2 times a week. It doesn't take a long or steep hill but I found the fastest way to add muscle was to have the horse back up a hill. Go slowly and start out only doing it a few times because it is hard work for them and you don't wnat them to strain/pull a muscle. Ask for a couple backward steps up the hill, pause, and then continue. It is excellent for working the hindquarters, chest, upper forelegs and back also.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

We have several mares that lose a ton of weight when they have a foal nursing. So we mix calf manna in with their grain and it works great. 

I also have a gelding that is a hard keeper that gets it mixed in with his grain


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Peggysue said:


> I did add alfalfa pellets over the winter just to make ME feel better LOL I always feel like they should be getting MORE ...


LoL, me too...it's not a problem yet...I've yet to see a fat TWH, but I'm sure they exist. Now, if I had a pony, I'd be in real trouble. 



crazymanda said:


> Calf Manna(the powder milk replacer) is great for adding weight when it's added to the horse's daily grain because it has a lot of protein and fat but if you just need to add muscle I'd recommend a good daily exercise regiment. Hill work and long, slow distances is great for adding muscle. When I wanted to bulk up my halter mare's hindquarters we were jogging a half mile followed by a nice easy lope for a quarter of a mile 2-3 times a week and then hill work 1-2 times a week. It doesn't take a long or steep hill but I found the fastest way to add muscle was to have the horse back up a hill. Go slowly and start out only doing it a few times because it is hard work for them and you don't wnat them to strain/pull a muscle. Ask for a couple backward steps up the hill, pause, and then continue. It is excellent for working the hindquarters, chest, upper forelegs and back also.


This is a great idea...will definitely give it a try. Well, I'll be starting out REALLY slow, because Annie's a clutz. :wink:




weefoal said:


> We have several mares that lose a ton of weight when they have a foal nursing. So we mix calf manna in with their grain and it works great.
> 
> I also have a gelding that is a hard keeper that gets it mixed in with his grain


About how long did it take before you saw some weight gain in your horses? And how much do you feed your gelding, if you don't mind? Annie gets a pound right now...


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

My gelding is a 43" Shetland pony. He gets 1 cup am and pm added to his grain. I am very careful with calf manna as I dont want to overload him because hes also getting a 16 percent pellet and beet pulp plus hay. Hes been on the calf manna for about 2 weeks and it is helping already. Hes just always been a hard keeper but hes the best pony gelding I have ever owned in my life


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think (I could definitely be imagining it) that I can see a small difference in Annie already, after less than 2 weeks. Again, this could certainly be wishful thinking...

I have a picture here of the day I got her, then from 3 days ago...she doesn't seem that much fatter, but better fat...if that makes sense. Definitely less of a pot-belly, more butt. Which walkers are not known for having a lot of...(butt, that is).

Edit: LoL, the date in the first picture is not correct...I still don't know how to change that on my camera.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree there is less belly and alittle more hump in the hindend ... but you can tell by her neck and topline that she needs some quality protien 

shhh don't anybody that knows me but I think she is cute(and I don't like walkers) LOL


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, that information will remain classified, PeggySue. Lips sealed...


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I give my show horses Purina Ultium, Flax seed, black sunflower seeds, and coco soya. They also get worked several times a week. I really like the Purina Ultium. Its a bit pricey but you have to feed as much and it has a lot of benefits. 

Grand coat has flax seed in it as well and isn't too expensive. Just remember that if you get flax seed you have to grind them because they can't digest them. 

I just got this filly a few weeks ago and she is already starting to shine and put on weight!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh I meant to say you don't have to feed as much. 

Ultium.com

Here is a neat little chart on different coat supplements. It tells you the cost per day and what the main ingredients are. You can order this stuff so if you can't find locally. There are lots of them with Flax seed as their only ingredient.

Skin and Coat Supplements at a Glance


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Grand coat has flax seed in it as well and isn't too expensive. Just remember that if you get flax seed you have to grind them because they can't digest them.


 
This statement is a wives tale ... a horse without teeth issues will have no problem eating WHOLE flax seed


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh really. I still grind mine anyways.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, I thought that too, cowgirl...till last week. I had always heard it had to be ground to be any good to humans, so I just assumed...


----------

